# Someone from Los Angeles?



## LAgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

I have moved in LA one year ago, and since that time I still didn't make any friends, the reason of this is social anxiety and people in LA are different then people in my home country. Here people I would say less social, no one is going to start a conversation with you unless you go first. 
So if there are people between ages 18-25 in LA, reply)


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You may want to try getting in touch with this LA Social Anxiety group:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/31.html


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm from the LA area. Actually there are quite a few of us around here. PM if you want.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm from LA too. what's up!


----------



## socalmike (Oct 27, 2008)

from orange county, south of la


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boooo age limit.


Orange County here.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a 20 year old college kid living in Orange County.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

we should all hang out one day


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to LA, LAgirl! LA is about a 45 min drive from where I live. I hope you get acclimated to LA soon. Just try to bear with the traffic and parking.  What is your home country if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## LAgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Great, I see there are quite a few)
To demoneyeskyo: I am from Switzerland Ya traffic is horrible and parking too, but I've learned to deal with it already


----------



## salvador (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm in Long Beach.


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

I live in the valley. I would absolutely love to hang out with some of you. Add me on Facebook and we'll do something some time. I promise you, you won't regret it.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=625411263&ref=profile

-Dave


----------



## navin09 (Dec 1, 2008)

*OC meetup group this saturday, 12/6*

well i'm 28/m in Orange County , Irvine. I just stumbled upon this site recently and what a find. I'm glad there's a whole bunch of us in the LA area.

there's actually a regular SAS meetup group in Irvine. I'm new to it myself.

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

There's a regular monthly meeting (picnic) this saturday, dec 6th that i am thinking of attending. If anybody else wants to go, i would love to hear from you. I believe the picnic is at a park in Fountain valley. The details can be found on that link.

if you are really interested, please do signup for this group and RSVP for this event. As I mentioned before, I'm a first-timer myself and just wanted to share this local SAS group with you guys.

Hope you're having fun!


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a question for you guys. what can a loner do to entertain himself in LA? I get so bored because I don't have many friends. Because of that I almost never go out. I wanna explore LA...


----------



## popoymason (Jan 14, 2009)

can people from the inland empire join? i dont know if there are any in the area.. I started a thread for SoCal, no body replied... I guess Social Anxiety affects the internet too.. haha.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm sure you'll find many of us are from the LA area. Switzerland is such an interesting country why did you move? I've heard it's beautiful. Sadly Switzerland is only known in the US for chocolate watches and illegal bank accounts.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

navin09 said:


> http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


wow, thanks for this link! that's really cool for the dad to setup that group. i might have to go to this sometime as it is probably a better way of facing your issues, face to face with other people that have that same problems you do.

i'm in vista, california right now, but i head up to irvine now and then. i'm a UCI graduate.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SA Workshop
by Social Anxiety Busters

Date:
April 12, 2009 @ 2pm

Location:
Heritage Park Regional Library, 14361 Yale Ave, Irvine, CA 92604

Description:
An opportunity to work on overcoming SA.

Moderated by Tom.

Please be advised that Tom is not a health care professional and has no special training in Psychology and specifically Social Anxiety. Therefore the meetup should not be seen as a "professionally" moderated support group. The event is simply an opportunity for people with SA to share ideas and learn from each other.

RVSP @ http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/calendar/9719961/


----------

